
Show HN: Lyticus – Entry-level web analytics - byteboomers
https://www.lyticus.com?ref=hn
======
dougk16
Good description. I get a good sense of what/who this is for and how to use
it, the problem you're solving, etc. One question I have is if it can be self-
hosted, even if that means just the initial Javascript payload.

~~~
byteboomers
Hello,

Thank you for your question.

This is something we considered but ultimately decided against. The cost
(time, money and focus) that comes with patching, supporting and maintaining
multiple version of our backend/infrastructure is not worth it at this stage
of the product. We understand that this will be a turn-off for a big chunk of
the enterprise market, we're OK with that.

------
Nanocurrency
While UA is getting more and more complicated, your product makes a lot of
sense. How does it fare against uBlock, AdBlock, and the likes?

~~~
byteboomers
Hello,

Great question, the following measures have been implemented:

\- The product respects the browser's Do Not Track setting. \- The beacon
(which captures all analytics events) can be used with your own custom domain
(proxied) to prevent add-blockers altogether.

